# Rental spots in Cairo!!



## Mario (Feb 18, 2009)

Is Zahraa El Maadi area usually considered for rental purposes by expats at all? and if yes/no what are the advantages and disadvantages of the area?

any comments will be highly appreciated folks!:clap2:

cheers


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

Cairo traffic is a nightmare so when deciding where to live you should consider the location of your workplace and then decided if you can face the commute each day.
Where is your workplace?

Maiden


----------

